# Jorgensen Mitre Saw Blades



## 8905c (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone know where I can buy some saw blades for a Jorgensen 64016 mitre saw? The blades are 21 5/8 inch (550 mm). Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
8905c


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Consider going on line to Jorgenson miter blades to find distributors of that item. Be safe.


----------

